# Trying to start closed end pens



## ZanderPommo (Mar 8, 2012)

Well even though I've been turning for several years now I've never tried a closed end pen, and now I would like to. I have to admit, Wiset's recent mexican agate pen was the straw that broke the camels back haha.

So whats the minimum I will need?  Some type of collet chuck and a closed end mandrel??

Thank you all in advance


----------



## jjudge (Mar 8, 2012)

easiest way = buy premade mandrels for Baron/Sedona cap, body; or for El Grande/Churchill cap, body from Arizona Silhouette.

E.g., get the body mandrel ... use the coupler; make cap normally. There you go: closed end body pen.

Harder way? make a chuck (concrete anchor, pin chuck, etc.)


----------



## Haynie (Mar 8, 2012)

I started with the IAP library.  A lot of info just waiting to tempt you into getting way over your head.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 8, 2012)

spend the $20 or so bucks and buy pre made mandrels for Baron/Sedona cap, body; or for El Grande/Churchill cap, body from Arizona Silhouette, like mentioned above. I have made dozens of pens using mine. Be sure not to over tighten or you may break it, though I have not broken mine yet.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 8, 2012)

Haynie said:


> I started with the IAP library.  A lot of info just waiting to tempt you into getting way over your head.



Ain't THAT the truth!! Fill your coffee cup and empty your mind - it's gonna be a LONG afternoon!


----------



## monophoto (Mar 8, 2012)

I've done a couple of closed-end fountain pens.  

Easiest way (in my opinion) is to make a closed end mandrel from a piece of 1/4x20 allthread rod.  Get a bit of plastic - I used a small plastic spacer that was originally intended for undercabinet mounting of a Black & Decker coffee maker (don't throw away ANYTHING - it could be useful later).  Threaded the spacer onto the end of the rod and mounted it in a Jacobs chuck in the headstock.  The, I used a skew to turn down the spacer until it just barely fit through the brass tube of the pen kit that I was basing the closed-end design on.  Then, I used an overlength blank and drilled a hole that was deep enough to accommodate the inner workings of the pen (the hole ended up deeper than the length of the brass tube.  Finally, I glued the tube into the blank, flush with the open end of the hole (which meant that the hole actually extended further into the blank than the length of the tube).

Using the Jacobs chuck with a single pen bushing, I mounted the blank with the plastic spacer inserted as far into the hole in the blank as it would go.  I used the tail stock to provide support for the closed end while turning, sanding and finishing the barrel of the pen.  Finally, I parted off the end of the blank, and with the tailstock backed away, carefully turned down, sanded and finished the closed end. 

Obviously, the cap end of the pen has to be done separately.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 8, 2012)

Rick Herrel ( *rherrell ), *an IAP member, makes pin chucks to fit any size pen for this purpose.


----------



## BSea (Mar 8, 2012)

jjudge said:


> easiest way = buy premade mandrels for Baron/Sedona cap, body; or for El Grande/Churchill cap, body from Arizona Silhouette.
> 
> E.g., get the body mandrel ... use the coupler; make cap normally. There you go: closed end body pen.
> 
> Harder way? make a chuck (concrete anchor, pin chuck, etc.)


Or you can get the closed end from Rick Herrell aka rherrell on the forum.  He makes one that's a little different, and a little cheaper.  I have a set from Ric, and on from Arizona Silhouette.  Both work great.


----------



## socdad (Mar 8, 2012)

I just started in January & this is what I started with …

PSI ER 32 collet chuck via Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-Products-LCDOWEL-Collet/dp/B004CVJBZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331229643&sr=8-1

Pin chuck from Rick Herrell, Pilot Mountain Pencrafters rherrell on this site
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/


----------



## moke (Mar 8, 2012)

Zander,
About a year and half ago, I bought a closed end mandrel from AZ and let it sit in my toolbox for a couple months until I got up the guts to try it...it was easy...I don't know why I didn't try it sooner...go for it!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 8, 2012)

All of the above mentioned tools work really great. I have and use all of them. But, closed end pens can be made with no special tooling...use what you already have...just your mandrel. While this method may not be for everyone, it does work well. Read the closed end articles on my website at Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens  and use the info or not. Have fun making that first closed end pen...it will not be your last.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 8, 2012)

I have made quite a few closed end pens adn have used chucks from AS and have made a few of my own.  I was really nervous on the first one and found that it went very well and after that, you can get really creative.  

When drilling the pen body I use whatever sized bit is necesssary to make the tube fit, but use a smaller bit to drill out past the end of the tube.  This allows you to put a nice taper on the end of the body with out blowing it out.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## frank123 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm really new to pen making and I've only made one closed end pen so I probably didn't do this right, but it was cheap to experiment with and worked well for me.

After drilling the hole in the blank I just took a dowel that was larger than the finished diameter the pen was going to be and turned it down to fit tightly inside the hole, glued it in at the shoulder with a tad of that fabric adhesive contact glue stuff to further prevent slippage, chucked it in my three jaw (had to use my metal lathe since I'm really short on tooling stuff for my little HF wood lathe), and turned and finished the thing the way I wanted it using a makeshift tool rest.  A bit of minor heat at the joint and the glue released easily enough and the dowel pulled out reasonably easily.

Not elegant, but cheap and quick and it worked.  Probably the way I'll keep doing it till I get enough spare money to buy real tooling for it.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 8, 2012)

If you have a transfer punch set take a look at it.  Some of the punches are a perfect fit for some kits and others require a slight amount of sanding, then make a pin chuck from it.  Even after modification it's still useable as a transfer punch or diss-assembly tool.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 8, 2012)

I was about to link you over toDon Wards (itsvirgi)l page.  THats where I learned from, and all I use is a adjustable mandrel like he mentions and the bushings I currently own.  Here is the latest I made using that method http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-martinpens-inspired-cigar-94850/

Phil


----------



## ZanderPommo (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the reccomendations!   I see with Don's articles how I can try this with what I already have, and it would seem in the future all I need is a collet chuck and some pin chucks? or mandrels from AS?
Thanks all


----------



## low_48 (Mar 9, 2012)

Heres's the link to Rick's vendor catalog. He is also a kind supporter of MPG 2012 with a tool rest, closed end madrel, sanding mill, and a dial indicator mount. Nice guy!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/


----------



## GrantH (Mar 10, 2012)

...............


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 10, 2012)

MarkD said:


> Rick Herrel ( *rherrell ), *an IAP member, makes pin chucks to fit any size pen for this purpose.



This is where I got mine from to make the closed ended. You will require a set of calipers though since he doesn't make them to bushing size. Top quality product though with fast shipping and easy to use. I used a drill chuck to hold mine. Best of luck!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you all very much, next chance I get I'll be picking up a collet chuck and pin chuck, I believe thats all I'll need??


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 11, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> Well even though I've been turning for several years now I've never tried a closed end pen, and now I would like to. I have to admit, Wiset's recent mexican agate pen was the straw that broke the camels back haha.
> 
> *So whats the minimum I will need? Some type of collet chuck and a closed end mandrel??*
> 
> Thank you all in advance


 

Get the pin chuck from RHerrell(Rick)-great guy, fast service) here on IAP for whatever size pen kit your going to get parts from.  And a chuck that will hold it.  I use my drill chuck(has an MT2 taper on it already to hold my stuff).



Scott


----------

